# You Might Be a Republican If...



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 5, 2004)

Okay...more political humor.  I can't help it.

*You Might Be A Republican If...*

You think "proletariat" is a type of cheese.

You've named your kids "Deduction one" and "Deduction two"

You've tried to argue that poverty could be abolished if people were just allowed to keep more of their minimum wage.

You've ever referred to someone as "my (insert racial or ethnic minority here) friend"

You've ever tried to prove Jesus was a capitalist and opposed to welfare.

You're a pro-lifer, but support the death penalty.

You think Huey Newton is a cookie.

The only union you support is the Baseball Players, because heck, they're richer than you.

You think you might remember laughing once as a kid.

You once broke loose at a party and removed your neck tie.

You call mall rent-a-cops "jack-booted thugs."

You've ever referred to the moral fiber of something.

You've ever uttered the phrase, "Why don't we just bomb the sons of bitches."

You've ever said, "I can't wait to get into business school."

You've ever called a secretary or waitress "Tootsie."

You answer to "The Man."

You don't think "The Simpsons" is all that funny, but you watch it because that Flanders fellow makes a lot of sense.

You fax the FBI a list of "Commies in my Neighborhood."

You don't let your kids watch Sesame Street because you accuse Bert and Ernie of "sexual deviance."

You scream "Dit-dit-ditto" while making love.

You've argued that art has a "moral foundation set in Western values."

When people say "Marx," you think "Groucho."

You've ever yelled, "Hey hippie, get a haircut."

You think Birkenstock was that radical rock concert in 1969.

You argue that you need 300 handguns in case a bear ever attacks your home.

Vietnam makes a lot of sense to you.

You point to Hootie and the Blowfish as evidence of the end of racism in America.

You've ever said "Civil liberties, schmivil schmiberties."

You've ever said "Clean air? Looks clean to me."

You've ever called education a luxury.

You look down through a glass ceiling and chuckle.

You wonder if donations to the Pentagon are tax-deductable.

You came of age in the '60s and don't remember Bob Dylan.

You own a vehicle with an "Ollie North: American Hero" sticker.

You're afraid of the "liberal media."

You ever based an argument on the phrase, "Well, tradition dictates...."

You ever told a child that Oscar the Grouch "lives in a trash can because he is lazy and doesn't want to contribute to society."

You've ever urged someone to pull themselves up by their bootstraps, when they don't even have shoes.

You confuse Lenin with Lennon.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 5, 2004)

I hate not remembering things...isn't Presidential a type of swiss cheese wheel?  Or something like that.

I thought I was a republican until I got to names #1 dependent and #2 dependent.  That practically all ends this year if they all move out or maybe not if they all move home. :idunno:

No, I guess I'm still a Democrat...thanks HHJH, you helped confirm that!

BTW, I watched a great John Fogarty concert on public tv last night. Brought back memories.  TW


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 5, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I hate not remembering things...isn't Presidential a type of swiss cheese wheel?  Or something like that.




Word has it that Bush thought "proletariat" is the noose a cowboy throws around a calf's neck when roping it at a rodeo.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 5, 2004)

Like "prolly a lariat".  haha TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 6, 2004)

> You think you might remember laughing once as a kid.
> 
> You once broke loose at a party and removed your neck tie.
> 
> ...


 I've met these guys!  No, really!  I stood in line to vote next to one - a stockbroker, very upset people wouldn't implicitly trust him and give them all of their money.  

lol!


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 6, 2004)

someone said you were ostentatious and you said, no, I'm from waco texas.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 6, 2004)

I forget who said it, but:

"If *con* is the opposite of *pro*, is *con*gress the opposite of *pro*gress?"


----------



## Brother John (Dec 6, 2004)

That's funny.
Your Brother
John


----------

